# Headaches



## Rob Fisher

I suspect I may have an issue with PG... I'm getting these headaches on the left sphere of my pip and have to take 2 Myprodol to get rid of it... and it appears to coincide with Vaping... I wonder if it's the PG or Nic or the Menthol?

I have some 100% VG Menthol Ice coming tomorrow so that can be the test to rule out PG.

I have had this headache on and off for sometime now and didn't want to bring it up but I fear there is a correlation with vaping? Happily 2 Myprodols clear it up and the rest of the day is fine but I can't take 2 heavy pain killers every day.

Anyone else getting headaches?


----------



## BhavZ

What is your water consumption like @Rob Fisher?

With vaping water intake is quite important.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mbera

(Let the doc see Hmmmmm i see due Too much Menthol Ice its causing a brain freeze jj )

I had a one side headache problem about a year ago be4my vaping journey started turned out to be a tooth problem 
Taking myprodols to often cant be healthy hope you feel better soon 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> What is your water consumption like @Rob Fisher?
> 
> With vaping water intake is quite important.



My water consumption isn't that good... funny you should say that because it is a similar headache when I get dehydrated when I don't drink enough while out fishing...

I will get some bottles of water on my desk now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

Rob Fisher said:


> My water consumption isn't that good... funny you should say that because it is a similar headache when I get dehydrated when I don't drink enough while out fishing...
> 
> I will get some bottles of water on my desk now...


Good idea..

If I am not mistaken PG can dehydrate the body and topping up on water is always a good thing.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Rob, aim for at least 1.5 to 2 litres a day - just take occasional sips.
I have a 1.5l Valpre bottle on my desk at all times, which I fill each morning.

If that doesnt work - then cut out Menthol Ice for a day and try a different flavour. 
Doubt it's that, but may be worth trying...

But I agree with @BhavZ - I think he may be spot on.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Rob, another thing to consider. .. It could be the elevated nicotine intake.

I've noticed that when I vape heavily, or even when I used to smoke heavily, I would wake up with a headache. I reckon it was the extra nicotine.

By quitting smoking and vaping instead, most of us elevated our nicotine considerably. I could feel this for the 1st few days of vaping.

I would not rule out the menthol though, after vaping it today for a few hours to try and kill vapers tongue, I realised VM menthol is some serious juice. I was never a menthol smoker so it was a complete shock to my system. My throat is still tingling, 3hrs later.

Good luck and please keep us up to date


----------



## Zodiac

Also, what is your daily juice consumption @Rob Fisher ? My mom always taught me, too much of anything is bad for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz

I tend to agree with @BhavZ, I have found that I'm so thirsty all the time now that I've swooped to vaping, but gotta say I love the VM Menthol Ice! It clears and opens up all the airways 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex

@Rob Fisher it could also be due to eyestrain, trying to count the wraps on those micro coils really kills me. Thank goodness for cell phone cams and the zoom function. But on a serious note. Do you have any associated stiff shoulder/neck pain. I often get tension headaches from time spent in front of the PC, where I don't move any of the muscles in my neck. Just something else to consider, also agree on the hydration theory, check the colour of your tongue, and if it's very white and feels scratchy it's could be dehydration.


----------



## ShaneW

Never thought of that, this site is really addictive... could be the extra online time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks guys... I think it may be nic or water related... I have spent many hours behind the PC so it's not that..

I probably go through 8-9mls a day.


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks guys... I think it may be nic or water related... I have spent many hours behind the PC so it's not that..
> 
> I probably go through 8-9mls a day.



At what mg?
And what cigs were you smoking before?


----------



## Metal Liz

Wow Rob that's an impressive quantity of liquid "consumption" Hahaha  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> At what mg?
> And what cigs were you smoking before?



12mg and Marlboro Ice. I have ordered 9mg and I have some zero mg... I will dilute from tomorrow and see if it helps!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

It doesn't sound like that much Rob. I am probably in region of 5-8 ml - with 8ml being a big day of chain vaping and feeling like I am heading towards a silver once or twice. And juice consumption has peaked with the Reo on hand

I am vaping diluted juice so actual strength of nic is between 4.5mg and 6mg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

I think @Rob has his juice consumption and nic strength sorted if i am not mistaken. This is probably only recent occurrence ? I think try @BhavZ's suggestions, more water consumption (these last few days were blazingly hot), the 100% VG and lastly a day without the Menthol. I'm sure that should narrow it down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW

Wow ok. Maybe it's just me but that's quite a bit.

I smoked Stuyvesant blue, about 20 a day, and have been having about 2 mls of 18mg a day. If I vape a new juice and get carried away(more than about 4mls) in a day, I wake up with a big eggache.


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> Wow ok. Maybe it's just me but that's quite a bit.
> 
> I smoked Stuyvesant blue, about 20 a day, and have been having about 2 mls of 18mg a day. If I vape a new juice and get carried away(more than about 4mls) in a day, I wake up with a big eggache.



Mmmm OK maybe I'm over doing it then...


----------



## ShaneW

Everybody's body is different. Trial and error I reckon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac

I also vape about 2 - 2.5ml's on average, and thought it was much, until i saw all the other forumites consumptions, then i was like, shoo, i actually vape less than most of the guys.

Oh and btw, information overload : ' I wake up with a big eggache'

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ShaneW

Zodiac said:


> I also vape about 2 - 2.5ml's on average, and thought it was much, until i saw all the other forumites consumptions, then i was like, shoo, i actually vape less than most of the guys.
> 
> Oh and btw, information overload : ' I wake up with a big eggache'



Hahaha, my 4 year old came up with that after I told him I had a headache. Now when he is meant to do something, he says he can't... he has an eggache. I have to try not laugh every time

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Allan

you guys have me worried here. I am not drinking more than about 500 ml water per day and after over a month I am still vaping 10 - 15 ml per day! 

That might explain why I am going through 3 batteries per day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

A doctor once said to me... no idea how true it is...

An animal only drinks water when it's thirsty, we are descendants of animals (no religious debates pls)... your body tells you when you need water by activating the thirty feeling. Made sense at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Ive heard from a doctor that by the time you feel thirsty its already stage 2 or 3 of dehydration. Lol. Silly doctors. Slate ecigs and confuse the public. I figure as we are made of 80% h20 a little extra is a good thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ShaneW

Allan said:


> you guys have me worried here. I am not drinking more than about 500 ml water per day and after over a month I am still vaping 10 - 15 ml per day!
> 
> That might explain why I am going through 3 batteries per day



What equipment you using and what mg is your juice? 

It's very normal to start as a heavy vaper but maybe look at trying to slow down a little. But hey, if that's what it takes to keep you off the stinkies... vape on bro


----------



## Allan

ShaneW said:


> What equipment you using and what mg is your juice?
> 
> It's very normal to start as a heavy vaper but maybe look at trying to slow down a little. But hey, if that's what it takes to keep you off the stinkies... vape on bro



Have 2 twisps and a Kanger mpt3 with a Ego twist VV

using either 18 or 15 mg juice

off the stinkies for 4 weeks and 1 day!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

i would also say its definitely the water intake.

when i just switched to vaping, i didnt drink enough water and also suffered from headaches.

now i have a liter of water at my desk every morning and sip through that the entire day

sometime if i feel dizzy through the day i drink more water

water is key

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## RezaD

Riaz said:


> i would also say its definitely the water intake.
> 
> when i just switched to vaping, i didnt drink enough water and also suffered from headaches.
> 
> now i have a liter of water at my desk every morning and sip through that the entire day
> 
> sometime if i feel dizzy through the day i drink more water
> 
> water is key



No no no...... your problem is different. Your problem is using a dripper as your all day device!!! Ofcourse you gonna get a headache if you pounding away with a sledgehammer. LOL!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

RezaD said:


> No no no...... your problem is different. Your problem is using a dripper as your all day device!!! Ofcourse you gonna get a headache if you pounding away with a sledgehammer. LOL!!!!


who said im using a dripper as an ADD?


----------



## Reinvanhardt

I drip all day.

1.5 litre water per day = 
Less than 500ml water per day =

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I thought I was the only one and my mates from Pretoria just visited and I was trying to convert her and she said she had been there and done that with the Twisps and she got headaches and gavce it up and went back to stinkies. I've had her on diluted Menthol Ice 100% VG for the last few hours and so far no headache so it may well be the PG that is the problem child.. I also have been on the 100% all day and so far so good... holding thumbs!

One big issue is the VG i very much thicker than the normal liquids and when loading a new coil and juice you really need to let it site for a good 5-10 minutes to soak the coils...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought I was the only one and my mates from Pretoria just visited and I was trying to convert her and she said she had been there and done that with the Twisps and she got headaches and gavce it up and went back to stinkies. I've had her on diluted Menthol Ice 100% VG for the last few hours and so far no headache so it may well be the PG that is the problem child.. I also have been on the 100% all day and so far so good... holding thumbs!
> 
> One big issue is the VG i very much thicker than the normal liquids and when loading a new coil and juice you really need to let it site for a good 5-10 minutes to soak the coils...


You can dilute it a bit with distilled water Rob. Will make it much thinner.


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought I was the only one and my mates from Pretoria just visited and I was trying to convert her and she said she had been there and done that with the Twisps and she got headaches and gavce it up and went back to stinkies. I've had her on diluted Menthol Ice 100% VG for the last few hours and so far no headache so it may well be the PG that is the problem child.. I also have been on the 100% all day and so far so good... holding thumbs!
> 
> One big issue is the VG i very much thicker than the normal liquids and when loading a new coil and juice you really need to let it site for a good 5-10 minutes to soak the coils...



If you using a bottom clearo... give it a few sucks before firing. This will pull the juice into the wick


----------



## Metal Liz

good luck @Rob Fisher, holding thumbs that you get those headaches sorted


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I thought I was the only one and my mates from Pretoria just visited and I was trying to convert her and she said she had been there and done that with the Twisps and she got headaches and gavce it up and went back to stinkies. I've had her on diluted Menthol Ice 100% VG for the last few hours and so far no headache so it may well be the PG that is the problem child.. I also have been on the 100% all day and so far so good... holding thumbs!
> 
> One big issue is the VG i very much thicker than the normal liquids and when loading a new coil and juice you really need to let it site for a good 5-10 minutes to soak the coils...


The Reo was designed to do 100 % VG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> If you using a bottom clearo... give it a few sucks before firing. This will pull the juice into the wick



Thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher

TylerD said:


> You can dilute it a bit with distilled water Rob. Will make it much thinner.



Can one get distilled water anywhere or is there a recommendation?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> The Reo was designed to do 100 % VG.



Erica will get some just now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

Rob Fisher said:


> Can one get distilled water anywhere or is there a recommendation?


Got mine from dischem. Sure any pharmacy will have. As long as it says distilled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

I find when using 0.6ohm dual twisted coils on my Aqua, at 12mg nic, I get a headache. And when using 1.3ohm dual coils and a cooler vape, I get no headaches, except when pushing the nic level up to 18mg. 

I think that the warm moist vapes result in nicotine getting diluted faster into the blood stream. While the cooler vape allows for a slower dispersal. They are not however long lasting headaches and tend to leave after about 5 minutes.

Strange you mention headaches, the other day I offered my mom some pulls on my Aqua, she had suffered from severe migrains her entire life, caused by constriction of her trigenimal nerve(or whatever that blood vessel down the neck is called). She had a major headache before she took a few drags and then was amazed after the severe pain subsided after a few pulls of 12mg nic, 1.3ohm T'Bac Brew(VapeMob). Then again all the doctros could ever do for her was Lithium and suggesttaking magic mushrooms, although she did not do the latter, thank goodness, those dodgy rabbits running around could drive anyone nuts. 

I am virtually positive it has to do with the benefits of nicotine in our diet. While, when it causes headaches, I surmisethat is caused by too much, too fast.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I wish my headaches disappeared as quickly as yours do @Chop007! I have to take Myprodol to get rid of mine!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Nicotine actually has a long list of benefits, including helping against dementia (if I remember correctly).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

Rob Fisher said:


> I wish my headaches disappeared as quickly as yours do @Chop007! I have to take Myprodol to get rid of mine!


You could also try Syndols, just do not get hooked on them and only take them when you have tried the water, the drop in nic level and the higher ohm vaping. They contain Codein and should last a few days until you get your nic level/vape sorted. I reckon nic levels has a lot to do with it and also how fast that nic is getting into the system. Cooler vape=decrease in speed of nic absorption/lower rate. 

I have also found that regular eating at set times during the day and regular exercise also helps with re balancing the body. An increase in training, can help the body create more heamoglobin and enables greater oxygen carrying capabillity, this can allow you to vape more since the nic does not impede the oxygen deficit within your blood stream in that short time period that you pull on a vape. If I do not surf for 2 or more days I also get headaches. But yeah, headaches are the worst, almost like a squirrel is chewing on one's nuts, just hanging there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

Matthee said:


> Nicotine actually has a long list of benefits, including dementia (if I remember correctly).


It can also give you a longer.........fishing rod, if you are a fisherman that is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RezaD

Hmmm.... @Chop007 ...........I think you need to be fined.......tried a new flavour and did not post a review???

LOL...anyhat .....please give me your thought on the VapeMOB T'Bac flavour...????

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

Ye


RezaD said:


> Hmmm.... @Chop007 ...........I think you need to be fined.......tried a new flavour and did not post a review???
> 
> LOL...anyhat .....please give me your thought on the VapeMOB T'Bac flavour...????


ah I am sure I posted a short review a while ago, somewhere, I shall find it. It is very smooth, has a honey texture, medium TH and is a soothing all day vape. It also has hints of caramel and an RY4 kind of Tbac/cigar scent to it. A superb flavor, that and their(VapeMob) EctoPlasm is now my only flavors in the ready drawer. 

If I did not review it I am liable to a fine, the law is the law. We would be nothing but animals without the law, liable to vape and not share our awesome experiences so that others may benefit. LOL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

@Chop007.....now I am conflicted....I did not like their EctoPlasm at all. Had this strong taste of musk coming through........might just try T'Bac though.......Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now there is a thread hijack... whaoooooo... no reviews and a thread hijack!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Chop007 does the court have to sit in session or do you just want to pay an admission of guilt fine?

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/

A Rhino will keep you out of court! 

??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zodiac

RezaD said:


> Hmmm.... @Chop007 ...........I think you need to be fined.......tried a new flavour and did not post a review???
> 
> LOL...anyhat .....please give me your thought on the VapeMOB T'Bac flavour...????


To me the T'Bac tastes like cloves. Could not vape it, although i know some people who enjoy it. Ectoplasm, as @Zeki Hilmi mentioned, taste like medicine, but same, i also know a few people who love it.

Stop hijacking threads guys ! Its tempting to join y'all


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


> @Chop007 does the court have to sit in session or do you just want to pay an admission of guilt fine?
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/donate/
> 
> A Rhino will keep you out of court!
> View attachment 3932
> ??



No court session... On the spot admission of guilt... sounds very much like a corrupt traffic chop

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Rob Fisher before you throw down 2 myprodols (which are addictive and can cause mild withdrawal symtoms like headaches) down 2 glasses of water wait 10min and see if it goes away.Most headaches are caused by dehydration. For headaches also try something milder on the system like paracetemol. (Panado)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt

That's kind of extraordinary to hear about the migraine subsiding after some vaping @Chop007! Another experiment might be in order. 

Very true what you say about the exercise. A healthy body is after all better equipped to handle every kind of physical stress presented to it.

Magic Mushrooms eh? Does that is intense. And that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> @Rob Fisher before you throw down 2 myprodols (which are addictive and can cause mild withdrawal symtoms like headaches) down 2 glasses of water wait 10min and see if it goes away.Most headaches are caused by dehydration. For headaches also try something milder on the system like paracetemol. (Panado)



I have tried that... but once the headache arrives I could drink the whole of Inanda Dam (and have tried) but only a headache tablet gets rid of it... but today is my first day headache free so far and I've pretty much vaped 100% VG only... BUt good point if I do get another one I should see if a panardo or aspirin doesn't do the trick as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chop007

Reinvanhardt said:


> That's kind of extraordinary to hear about the migraine subsiding after some vaping @Chop007! Another experiment might be in order.
> 
> Very true what you say about the exercise. A healthy body is after all better equipped to handle every kind of physical stress presented to it.
> 
> Magic Mushrooms eh? Does that is intense. And that is all I have to say about that.


Sorry i was distracted by work things for a few hours, pesky work. 
Yeah, the doctors reckoned there where some chemicals in the shrooms that could help even better than the lithium. 
As for the fines, well, Barry Roux and i will put it to you that forthecoming evidence will prove beyond a doubt that incorrect assumptions have been persued by the prosecution. But as Rhinos go, its a lot less hassle than to have to deal with Mr Nell and his misconstruations.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm still battling with headaches and I came very close to taking a stinky from my mate's wife yesterday... she also tried Twisps and got headaches and carried on with stinkies... I did try her with a decent setup but she got a headache and is a lost cause.... she smokes very light ciggies and found all my egiccies way too strong for her... and she isn't a fan of Menthol which didn't help matters.

Yesterday I vaped for about 5 minutes in total because of the headache and today I'm gonna try with no Menthol Ice to see if it's that causing the issue...

Will see the Doc this coming week.


----------



## mohamed

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm still battling with headaches and I came very close to taking a stinky from my mate's wife yesterday... she also tried Twisps and got headaches and carried on with stinkies... I did try her with a decent setup but she got a headache and is a lost cause.... she smokes very light ciggies and found all my egiccies way too strong for her... and she isn't a fan of Menthol which didn't help matters.
> 
> Yesterday I vaped for about 5 minutes in total because of the headache and today I'm gonna try with no Menthol Ice to see if it's that causing the issue...
> 
> Will see the Doc this coming week.


Hi @Rob maybe its the volume of vapour you inhaling with the mods etc my suggestion would be get yourself a greensmoke cigalike unit or even some disposables like hatz that produces far less vapor but gives a decent throat hit with maybe 18 mg nic. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Sorry Rob that sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi rob, so sorry to hear the headaches are not going away. 

Ok, so am I right in saying you have ruled out the PG?
How about the water intake? Are you having about 2 litres a day?

Next is Menthol Ice abstinence - I agree this is the next thing. 

Thereafter you could try a different brand of eliquid. Who knows, there may be an ingredient in the VM juice that doesnt agree with you. 

I tgink the more things you can try and eliminate the better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

PS, yesterday I forgot to sip water often enough, so i probably only sipped about 100ml. I had a coffee in the morning and a small 200ml coke in the late afternoon. Was way too little fluid intake for me. In the early evening i felt the onset of a headache. Luckily it didnt get much worse so I lived with it and was able to go to bed. 

Just highlighting that for me, if i dont drink enough water or fluid, i get a headache more often than not


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Ok, so am I right in saying you have ruled out the PG?
> How about the water intake? Are you having about 2 litres a day?
> 
> Next is Menthol Ice abstinence - I agree this is the next thing.



Hi Hi Ho, Yip today is no Menthol day but unfortunately I have had a headache since yesterday again and have hardly vaped so it's blood tests on Tuesday and visit my medical man after that...


----------



## ShaneW

Please exhaust all the options before you pick up that stinky.

For your sake and ours.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

ShaneW said:


> Please exhaust all the options before you pick up that stinky.
> 
> For your sake and ours.



I will indeed... So far to good today... left the Menthol alone today and the headache has almost gone... but I haven't caped very much...


----------



## Metal Liz

Good luck @Rob Fisher! It really worries me that you are struggling with those nasty headaches... glad to hear that today is going better 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Hey Rob, I don't know if it's been suggested yet, but has your digestive system been working okay?, that for me has often been a source of headaches.

https://www.google.co.za/search?q=d...2.16758j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8


----------



## devdev

Alex said:


> Hey Rob, I don't know if it's been suggested yet, but has your digestive system been working okay?, that for me has often been a source of headaches.
> 
> https://www.google.co.za/search?q=digestive system cause headaches&oq=digestive system and headaches&aqs=chrome.2.69i57j0l2.16758j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8



Is this part of the reason for your cayenne pepper shot in the mornings Alex?


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> Is this part of the reason for your cayenne pepper shot in the mornings Alex?



busted

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Busted or Burst? PLEASE IGNORE

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW

Alex said:


> Hey Rob, I don't know if it's been suggested yet, but has your digestive system been working okay?, that for me has often been a source of headaches.
> 
> https://www.google.co.za/search?q=digestive system cause headaches&oq=digestive system and headaches&aqs=chrome.2.69i57j0l2.16758j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8



So basically he's asking if you are full of sh1t

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Alex

ShaneW said:


> So basically he's asking if you are full of sh1t



rofl


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> Hey Rob, I don't know if it's been suggested yet, but has your digestive system been working okay?, that for me has often been a source of headaches.



The headaches are *exactly *like the ones I get when I have tummy bug and it started out like that... but my tummy bug has gone and the headaches remains but I think you are certainly onto a good theory here!

But if the headache stays away like it has most of today then it may be an issue with my much loved Menthol Ice.


----------



## Silver

Are you drinking enough water?
Is your tummy working normally?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Are you drinking enough water?
> Is your tummy working normally?



I am drinking a lot of water today and the tummy is not quite back to normal yet and I'm betting on the tummy bug headache big time!


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> The headaches are *exactly *like the ones I get when I have tummy bug and it started out like that... but my tummy bug has gone and the headaches remains but I think you are certainly onto a good theory here!
> 
> But if the headache stays away like it has most of today then it may be an issue with my much loved Menthol Ice.



On a serious note, get some cayenne pepper and try it out for 5 days. You've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Roger that. Dose? How do you take it?


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## devdev

I agree, nothing to lose! This thread has removed all dignity since we are discussing the things we are discussing.

Go for it Rob, you deserve to be a happy vaper with your menthol ice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Roger that. Dose? How do you take it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



I have a tsp with some warm water in a small shooter glass, then just stir it up and add a few drops of lemon juice or whatever, this helps with the crappy taste. Right after just keep filling the small glass with cold water and drink any remaining cayenne. It doesn't burn for long when you do it this way, perhaps about 10 seconds. I do this every morning and every evening on an empty stomach. 

You may feel some slight burning in your stomach initially, don't worry this will soon pass. Just drink a glass of water afterwards. If you do this for a few days you will start to feel a huge difference in your health and energy levels.

Cayenne is excellent for not only healing stomach ulcers, and cleaning out your digestive system. It really excels at cleaning your blood and feeding your heart. Lowers blood pressure naturally, and many, many other good things.


----------



## Andre

Alex said:


> I have a tsp with some warm water in a small shooter glass, then just stir it up and add a few drops of lemon juice or whatever, this helps with the crappy taste. Right after just keep filling the small glass with cold water and drink any remaining cayenne. It doesn't burn for long when you do it this way, perhaps about 10 seconds. I do this every morning and every evening on an empty stomach.
> 
> You may feel some slight burning in your stomach initially, don't worry this will soon pass. Just drink a glass of water afterwards. If you do this for a few days you will start to feel a huge difference in your health and energy levels.
> 
> Cayenne is excellent for not only healing stomach ulcers, and cleaning out your digestive system. It really excels at cleaning your blood and feeding your heart. Lowers blood pressure naturally, and many, many other good things.


Yip, I am a chillihead and can confirm that the burn is just a sensation, it does no damage whatsoever.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I have a tsp with some warm water in a small shooter glass, then just stir it up and add a few drops of lemon juice or whatever, this helps with the crappy taste.



I quite liked that and didn't need lemon... one teaspoon on it's way!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD

johan said:


> Busted or Burst? PLEASE IGNORE


Ahaaaa!!! Uitgelig!!!!
Lms...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev

Alex said:


> Cayenne is excellent for not only healing stomach ulcers, and cleaning out your digestive system. It really excels at cleaning your blood and feeding your heart. Lowers blood pressure naturally, and many, many other good things.



Ummm this cleaning of the digestive system Is this a gradual process or do things escalate (evacuate?) quite rapidly when you start this regime? 

Also if it burns on the way in, does it.....you know.............do that on the way out?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Die Kriek

devdev said:


> Ummm this cleaning of the digestive system Is this a gradual process or do things escalate (evacuate?) quite rapidly when you start this regime?
> 
> Also if it burns on the way in, does it.....you know.............do that on the way out?


Way to make a funny of a serious discussion there ser Duck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Die Kriek said:


> Way to make a funny of a serious discussion there ser Duck



It is important for scientific research purposes (and for huge entertainment value) that this is all explained to us with specific details where necessary

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

devdev said:


> It is important for scientific research purposes (and for huge entertainment value) that this is all explained to us with specific details where necessary


 I'm pretty sure I don't want to know the science behind 'evacuations'. At least not until I'm 65

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

devdev said:


> Ummm this cleaning of the digestive system Is this a gradual process or do things escalate (evacuate?) quite rapidly when you start this regime?
> 
> Also if it burns on the way in, does it.....you know.............do that on the way out?


I'm sure it does give the exhaust a good clean and burn.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

devdev said:


> Ummm this cleaning of the digestive system Is this a gradual process or do things escalate (evacuate?) quite rapidly when you start this regime?
> 
> Also if it burns on the way in, does it.....you know.............do that on the way out?



lol, yeah it's not a laxative in that sense. It takes at least 30 minutes  (this was a joke btw)

btw, here's a good faq
http://www.cayennepepper.info/cayenne-pepper-faq.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Funny how we all fall time-and-time again for toilet humour

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK back on thread! I have tried everything and water seems to help and I now carry a bottle around with me and I'm no longer chain vaping like I was... I think there is little doubt that there is something in BG/VG that is causing the headache and it's not the flavours... so I'm just drinking water and vaping in moderation which is quite difficult for me but let's see how it goes...

I have cleaned all the atomisers of all the other juices I have been trying and right now I have some good old VM Menthol Ice in the REO and it is simply too perfect for words! Sometimes I think the REO is a hassle with having to make coils and change wicks but then I vape with it and it's a fantastic device!

In one Nautilus on the the Zmax I have Pineapple with a couple of drops of menthol concentrate. In another Nautilus on the Sigelei 20W I have pure Menthol Ice.

The braai is over and I'm chilling with my Menthol Ice and life is good!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Die Kriek

Glad you're still with us Oom @Rob Fisher! Hope moisture and moderation finally clears up the headaches for good

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Headache is back... just taken two Nurofen...

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## devdev

Im sorry to hear that Rob.

Wish I knew what to suggest but it seems you have been going through trial and error. I still suspect menthol could be to blame

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex

Here is a quote from one of the replies on this thread
http://forum.v2cigs.com/discussion/4579/does-vaping-cause-headaches


"
jcvapers* Posts: 10Member *
December 2012
* 
Here's something to keep in mind. I have found most people who vape get headaches mostly due to the fact that most people vape way to high nic. Generally a pack of analogs has 20-25 mg nic per pack. Eliquid is mg/ml so if your vapeing 18 mg your getting 18mg per ml @ 3ml you'd get 54mg a day. I vape 4.8ml a day on average so Iv found my headaches went away when I matched my juice levels to my analog nic intake. Also it's good to have a bottle or carto of 0mg for chain vapeing"*

Some very good feedback in there..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks Alex.... I have tried 0mg but that didn't seem to help but maybe didn't give it long enough of a test... I have some new 30/70 6mg juices coming from @Oupa and I'm hoping they may do the trick... if they don't work I'm not sure where to next.

I'm still convinced I have a virus and am having blood tests on Tuesday... I vaped with no problem at all for a month or more before this issue started and it started around the time I got a tummy bug and I'm still clinging to the fact that it may be related...


----------



## Alex

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks Alex.... I have tried 0mg but that didn't seem to help but maybe didn't give it long enough of a test... I have some new 30/70 6mg juices coming from @Oupa and I'm hoping they may do the trick... if they don't work I'm not sure where to next.
> 
> I'm still convinced I have a virus and am having blood tests on Tuesday... I vaped with no problem at all for a month or more before this issue started and it started around the time I got a tummy bug and I'm still clinging to the fact that it may be related...



Don't worry, I'm pretty awesome at searching google for stuff  If there's a cause and a cure, I'll find it. Just keep drinking lots of water, as everyone already mentioned, seems like dehydration and high nic levels are the biggest culprits.. so far.


----------



## Die Kriek

devdev said:


> Im sorry to hear that Rob.
> 
> Wish I knew what to suggest but it seems you have been going through trial and error. I still suspect menthol could be to blame


Have to agree here. No headache all day, going back to Menthol Ice and suddenly it's back. Sorry Rob, but it looks like Ice is off the table


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have had a guts full of not vaping properly for a few days so I am on my 4th litre of water now and I have the REO loaded with Menthol Ice (40% Std 12 mg, 30% 100%VG 9 mg and 30% Std 0 mg) and am just enjoying the explosion of flavour and seeing if my headache changes up or down after the two neurofens...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Have to agree here. No headache all day, going back to Menthol Ice and suddenly it's back. Sorry Rob, but it looks like Ice is off the table



Nope I have had a headache since yesterday... and that was after a whole day without Menthol Ice... yes it is worse tonight but I needed a decent vape...


----------



## crack2483

Rob Fisher said:


> I have had a guts full of not vaping properly for a few days so I am on my 4th litre of water now and I have the REO loaded with Menthol Ice (40% Std 12 mg, 30% 100%VG 9 mg and 30% Std 0 mg) and am just enjoying the explosion of flavour and seeing if my headache changes up or down after the two neurofens...




I blame the Reo. Rather get rid of it in my direction 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Die Kriek

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I have had a headache since yesterday... and that was after a whole day without Menthol Ice... yes it is worse tonight but I needed a decent vape...


Fair enough, if it's between headaches and going back to stinkies (with all the crap they do to your body) I'd down 2 disprins and a tank of Menthol Ice in a blink


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> I blame the Reo. Rather get rid of it in my direction



Hehehe good one @crack2483! That one is so good it could lead to a rather large fine... converting of Erica isn't really allowed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Fair enough, if it's between headaches and going back to stinkies (with all the crap they do to your body) I'd down 2 disprins and a tank of Menthol Ice in a blink



I'm actually gonna get some disprin to try rather than the Myprodol and Nurofen tomorrow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

Well you want rule out ALL possibilities don't you? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek

crack2483 said:


> I blame the Reo. Rather get rid of it in my direction
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I think there's a better chance of him giving up the real Erica

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> Well you want rule out ALL possibilities don't you?



Keep talking...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483

But your honour I put it to you that it may be possible Erica is the cause of this. But maybe not. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## devdev

Judge duck. Loving it!

Rob I do notice that the flavour and nic delivery with Leo is very intense. I can do 12mg in a nautilus but only 4.5 comfortably in Leo. I suspect even your blend is too strong. I hope you are right that the virus is the cause of this. Dont want a world without Rob Fisher and his VMice and Erica. Its too bleak to contemplate

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

devdev said:


> Judge duck. Loving it!
> 
> Rob I do notice that the flavour and nic delivery with Leo is very intense. I can do 12mg in a nautilus but only 4.5 comfortably in Leo. I suspect even your blend is too strong. I hope you are right that the virus is the cause of this. Dont want a world without Rob Fisher and his VMice and Erica. Its too bleak to contemplate



I don't know if it's positive thinking or just the Nurofen working but I'm giving it horns with Erica and we are having a fine time and producing huge taste and clouds and my headache is easing???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

crack2483 said:


> But your honour I put it to you that it may be possible Erica is the cause of this. But maybe not.



I put it to you that the jury may not be too happy coming in for a case on a long weekend! So I would not mention Erica again for at least 24 hours... And the only reason the judge is being so lenient is that after consuming too many chocolate bunnies he doesn't want to get out of his shorts and into a robe and put on the silly wig!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac

Rob Fisher said:


> I put it to you that the jury may not be too happy coming in for a case on a long weekend! So I would not mention Erica again for at least 24 hours... And the only reason the judge is being so lenient is that after consuming too many chocolate bunnies he doesn't want to get out of his shorts and into a robe and put on the silly wig!
> 
> View attachment 4204


Like this your Honour ? 

My sisters made me do it at the Easter egg hunt

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Zodiac said:


> Like this your Honour ?
> 
> My sisters made me do it at the Easter egg hunt



Bwhahahaha... yes EXACTLY like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Zodiac said:


> My sisters made me do it at the Easter egg hunt



Can someone give this man a medal? I don't know which, but that deserves a medal of some kind! (and probably lifelong therapy)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac

Lol !!!


----------



## devdev

Zodiac said:


> Like this your Honour ?
> 
> My sisters made me do it at the Easter egg hunt



Thanks dude, didn't feel like sleeping tonight anyway

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rex_Bael

@Rob Fisher, this is a *very* long shot, but have you been in any areas where you may have gotten a tick bite? A mild case of african tick-bite fever may present as severe headaches and some lethargy, but very few other symptoms. It would start about two weeks after the bite occurred and may continue for several weeks afterwards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rex_Bael said:


> @Rob Fisher, this is a *very* long shot, but have you been in any areas where you may have gotten a tick bite? A mild case of african tick-bite fever may present as severe headaches and some lethargy, but very few other symptoms. It would start about two weeks after the bite occurred and may continue for several weeks afterwards.



@Rex_Bael that is not such of a long shot! *That could SO be the reason*! I wonder how I can test if that is the case! I really really really like this theory!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

Rex_Bael said:


> @Rob Fisher, this is a *very* long shot, but have you been in any areas where you may have gotten a tick bite? A mild case of african tick-bite fever may present as severe headaches and some lethargy, but very few other symptoms. It would start about two weeks after the bite occurred and may continue for several weeks afterwards.



damn, that's a good call.


----------



## Rex_Bael

Blood tests will do it, unless you can find the bite mark. It will be a black spot, almost like dried blood under the skin. The skin around it will be dry and most likely peeling. It is possible the bite may be somewhere you won't notice it though.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rex_Bael said:


> Blood tests will do it, unless you can find the bite mark.



I have such a mark on my arm but I think that was a spider bite... but I'm having my three monthly blood test for cholesterol etc on Tuesday and will add the tick bite fever test! Thanks Rex this could be a win of note!


----------



## Rex_Bael

I'm holding thumbs for you! If it is indeed due to a tick bite, the meds are highly effective and the symptoms should clear up in about 12 to 24 hours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rex_Bael said:


> I'm holding thumbs for you! If it is indeed due to a tick bite, the meds are highly effective and the symptoms should clear up in about 12 to 24 hours.



Well I'm really liking the new theory because I'm vaping like a madman on Menthol Ice in the REO and my headache isn't getting worse and is in fact slowly going so I may be over the symptoms... will find out for sure after the blood tests!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

please keep us posted @Rob Fisher, i hope it will be all be sorted out after today  *fingers crossed*


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> please keep us posted @Rob Fisher, i hope it will be all be sorted out after today  *fingers crossed*



Will do Lizzie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz

okay... mmm... me thinks the fines master needs a fine himself for not keeping us posted on the headaches situation...  How are you doing @Rob Fisher, have they improved? what did the doc have to say yesterday?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Metal Liz said:


> okay... mmm... me thinks the fines master needs a fine himself for not keeping us posted on the headaches situation...  How are you doing @Rob Fisher, have they improved? what did the doc have to say yesterday?



I'm 99,9% sure it's Tick Bite Fever Lizzie... just waiting for the doc to phone with the blood test results this afternoon! If they don't phone soon I may have to drive there and give someone a big hurt!


----------



## ShaneW

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm 99,9% sure it's Tick Bite Fever Lizzie... just waiting for the doc to phone with the blood test results this afternoon! If they don't phone soon I may have to drive there and give someone a big hurt!



Or a big fine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW

Holding thumbs that you have tick bite fever uncle Rob. 

I mean that in the nicest possible way of coarse

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz

holding thumbs for you Rob that that's the problem and that they can sort it out for you quickstix!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

One of those very rare occasions that one hopes you have tick bite fever 
Good luck for the results Rob

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it appears that I don't have Tick Bite Fever... the blood test results will only be available tomorrow but the Doc says it's neck issue and I need to go to a Physio or Chiro... Well that's a relief... at least it's not PG or VG or Menthol Ice related!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## johan

That's good news Rob

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483

All the best @Rob Fisher

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

Rob Fisher said:


> I suspect I may have an issue with PG... I'm getting these headaches on the left sphere of my pip and have to take 2 Myprodol to get rid of it... and it appears to coincide with Vaping... I wonder if it's the PG or Nic or the Menthol?
> 
> I have some 100% VG Menthol Ice coming tomorrow so that can be the test to rule out PG.
> 
> I have had this headache on and off for sometime now and didn't want to bring it up but I fear there is a correlation with vaping? Happily 2 Myprodols clear it up and the rest of the day is fine but I can't take 2 heavy pain killers every day.
> 
> Anyone else getting headaches?


 Hi Rob

I have found that since I started vaping I get fewer headaches than I did before

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev

Sonja van Rooyen said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I have found that since I started vaping I get fewer headaches than I did before



Welcome to the forum Sonja 

Please introduce yourself on this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-64


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sonja van Rooyen said:


> Hi Rob
> 
> I have found that since I started vaping I get fewer headaches than I did before



Ahhhh so good to have you active on the forum now Sonja! Yip my headaches have nothing to do with vaping thank the Pope! It seems it's a neck issue!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh so good to have you active on the forum now Sonja! Yip my headaches have nothing to do with vaping thank the Pope! It seems it's a neck issue!


 it has taken me a while hahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sonja van Rooyen said:


> it has taken me a while hahaha



The problem you face now is the more you learn the more you wanna buy! Someone in the house isn't going to be happy!


----------



## Sonja van Rooyen

Rob Fisher said:


> The problem you face now is the more you learn the more you wanna buy! Someone in the house isn't going to be happy!


 you know then wont tell him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

thats good news @Rob Fisher 

menthol ice all the way!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> thats good news @Rob Fisher
> 
> menthol ice all the way!!!



HUGE! The Russian and REO are fully loaded!


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> HUGE! The Russian and REO are fully loaded!



are you still wacking that ice at 18mg?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> are you still wacking that ice at 18mg?



Nope... I use 12, 9 and some 6mg just arrived!


----------



## Riaz

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... I use 12, 9 and some 6mg just arrived!



did you at any time experience your jaws pulling a bit stiff when using 18mg?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Riaz said:


> did you at any time experience your jaws pulling a bit stiff when using 18mg?



I wan't on 18mg for very long at all and only had a bottle or two of kak juice so I can't really say too much about 18mg...90% of my vaping has been on 12mg.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeCulture

definitely PG issue or possibly something in your current brand of juice


----------



## Rob Fisher

Headache issue resolved. It has nothing to do with Vaping or with tick bite fever...

It has originated from fishing (well casting) too much and the left side of my neck is in spasm causing the headaches... just been to the Chiropractor and had a session and the headache has already eased! Happy days!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## crack2483

Viva la Menthol, Viva.... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek

Glad you at least know what's wrong now oom @Rob Fisher. Google Magic


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> Glad you at least know what's wrong now oom @Rob Fisher. Google Magic



Thanks Robot Cricket!


----------



## BhavZ

Awesome news @Rob Fisher! I would say the upside to all of this is that if you have to stop fishing for a while then you even more vape time available!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> Awesome news @Rob Fisher! I would say the upside to all of this is that if you have to stop fishing for a while then you even more vape time available!



Off fishing tomorrow... taking the Russian with me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Off fishing tomorrow... taking the Russian with me!



Two thing: Make sure to cast with the other arm tomorrow and teach the Russian how to swim or at least float

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

So happy for you Rob - I hope you get the headaches resolved

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy

Good news but are you sure? I've never seen you cast

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

vaalboy said:


> Good news but are you sure? I've never seen you cast



Then you haven't seen me with a swim jig lately.. and just for the record this is skating on think ice in a big way... I really can feel a fine coming on here!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

VapeCulture said:


> definitely PG issue or possibly something in your current brand of juice



im mixing my own juice, exactly to the amounts in the e juice me up application


----------



## vaalboy

Hehehehehe. Seriously though, glad you on the mend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> HUGE! The Russian and REO are fully loaded!


Olga and Erica!
_*Disclaimer:* Fishing can cause headaches. Do it at your own risk._

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matthee said:


> Olga and Erica!



And the new Woodvil will be named one of the following when she arrives... Amanda, Cheryl, Drew, Kiera, Maria or Olivia! Front runner is Kiera!

_*


Matthee said:



Disclaimer:

Click to expand...

*


Matthee said:



Fishing can cause headaches. Do it at your own risk.

Click to expand...

_
Big time... and not only does it give you headaches your unread count sky rockets when you do go fishing!


----------



## Silver

And the skyrocketing unread count contributes to the headaches 
It's a vicious circle

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Die Kriek

Rob Fisher said:


> And the new Woodvil will be named one of the following when she arrives... Amanda, Cheryl, Drew, Kiera, Maria or Olivia! Front runner is Kiera!



It will be the first Woodville in SA, correct? So a very exotic creature, why not give her an exotic name to match?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Die Kriek said:


> It will be the first Woodville in SA, correct? So a very exotic creature, why not give her an exotic name to match?



More exotic than Kiera?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Allan

Rob Fisher said:


> More exotic than Kiera?
> View attachment 4429



I think that all the angst that we have all felt that vaping may be a health risk should be a fine


----------



## Rob Fisher

Allan said:


> I think that all the angst that we have all felt that vaping may be



@Allan did you just fall of your chair and die mid sentence?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Allan said:


> I think that all the angst that we have all felt that vaping may be a health risk should be a fine



Ahhhh you are alive! 

You may be interested to know that a small percentage of people are indeed allergic to PG... my mates wife has tried to quit stinkies twice with vaping but headaches send her back to tobacco!

But you can only nominate for fines once you have been fined yourself... (New rule as promulgated by the full board of the vaping courts today at 16:00)...


----------



## Allan

Rob Fisher said:


> @Allan did you just fall of your chair and die mid sentence?



The amber liquid is a bugger!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allan

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh you are alive!
> 
> You may be interested to know that a small percentage of people are indeed allergic to PG... my mates wife has tried to quit stinkies twice with vaping but headaches send her back to tobacco!
> 
> But you can only nominate for fines once you have been fined yourself... (New rule as promulgated by the full board of the vaping courts today at 16:00)...
> 
> View attachment 4501



I am a firm believer that if you pay the pain goes away. See you at the meet and will square up all unpaid fines


----------



## Rob Fisher

Allan said:


> I am a firm believer that if you pay the pain goes away. See you at the meet and will square up all unpaid fines



Good man! And also you may get another fine for not putting your location in your details so we don't really know where you are from?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto

Allan said:


> you guys have me worried here. I am not drinking more than about 500 ml water per day and after over a month I am still vaping 10 - 15 ml per day!
> 
> That might explain why I am going through 3 batteries per day



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??? I was worried about using a full 2ml per day. Lol.


----------



## Andre

wazarmoto said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat??? I was worried about using a full 2ml per day. Lol.


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/how-much-e-liquid-do-you-vape-per-day.1317/


----------

